# Suche Biker Genossen



## Yoshi- (8. Dezember 2007)

Servus,

ich komme aus Schwarzenbruck bei Feucht bei Nürnberg. 
Fahre wenn es meine Zeit zulässt gerne mal n paar km mit meinem CC durch die Pampa, aber alleine macht es einfach keinen spaß. Wer kommt aus der gegend und hätte lust auf ein zusammen Radln!? 
Wenn´s wer also in der ecke hier auch so allein Radelt könnt sich ja mal melden, würde mich freuen. 

Infos, dann peer pm etc.

Gruß Emiras


----------



## norman68 (11. Dezember 2007)

Nabend, 

wie Alt bist du denn. Denn das ist oft das Problem das Leute vom Alter nicht zusammen passen. Ich für meinen Teil hab z.B. keine Lust mit Kids im Wald rum zu biken die noch nicht mal aus der Schule raus sind. Denn ab und an möchte man da auch mal über irgend was quatschen und wenn der Altersunterschied dann doch zu groß ist ist es meist nicht so toll. Auch sind die Themen ja sehr oft anders die von Interesse sind. 
Wo fährst du denn da bei Schwazenbruck rum, oder besser was und wie viel fährst du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (11. Dezember 2007)

Servus,

schön das Du Dich meldest! Nun dann mal ein kleiner eindruck zu meiner Person. 

Bin 24Jahre jung, Koch, witzig und für jeden misst zu haben  Da haste recht norman, kenn ich zugenüge. Schwarzenbruck bis wendelstein also bei Dir vorbei komplett Brückkanal bis zu nehm ort wo es rechts zur Autobahn geht. Frag mich net wie des heist. Dann über Kornburg wieder @Home sind zwar nur 30km aber ist auch nur zm Training wenn ich mal wieder schnell fahren möchte. Oder aber Schwarzenbruck --> Neumarkt --> Schwarzenbruck 10% Straße 50% Wald 40% Schotter etc. ne schöne strecke.

Nun zu Dir!?

Gruß Emiras


----------



## norman68 (12. Dezember 2007)

Nabend,

also ich hab diese Jahr den letzten 30er gefeiert und arbeite in der Metallverarbeitung. Deine Strecke am Ludwigskanal entlang  "Klug*******rmodus an "Brückkanal ist nur bei Steinach" Klug*******rmodus aus" müßte dann bis Worzeldorf gehen denn von da kommst du nach Kornburg. Diese Strecken sind schon etwas öde wenn man die alleine fährt. Was mich nur wundert das du da fährst denn bei dir drüben gibt es viel schönere Strecken. Da sind wir im Sommer öfter unterwegs z.B.:
Ochenbruck - Kappel - Fröschauerweiher- Altenthann - Grünsberg - Prackenfels - Altdorf - Burgthann - Mimberg - Ochenbruck und wieder zurück nach Wendelstein. Wobei die Runde wohl mit einem Fully etwas mehr Laune machen da der Singletrailanteil etwas höher ist und ich ja deine Fahrkünste nicht einschätzen kann.  Aber was für HTs gibt's da auch  zu fahren z.B.: Schwarzenbruck Kanal -  durch Pfeifferhütte - Lindelburg - Pyrbaum - Röthenbach wieder auf den Kanal. Das sind fast alles Waldwege und mit den HT prima zu fahren.  Wir können schon mal eine Runde drehen. Das Wetter ist mir eigentlich egal solange es nicht Regnet wie aus Eimern.


----------



## Yoshi- (12. Dezember 2007)

HI, 

hab Dir mal eine mail geschickt!


----------



## Didi123 (14. Dezember 2007)

Servus,

würde evtl. auch mal mitfahren, falls keiner was dagegen hat...
Bin aus Schwabach, rel. mobil aber eher Schönwetterfahrer (bin immer zu faul zum Bike putzen).
Altersmäßig bin ich mittendrin (36), muss man halt mal sehen, wie/ob man miteinander zurecht kommt...
War schon öfter in eurer Ecke unterwegs, paarmal dann auch weiter zu Enten-, Nonnen- und Moritzberg.

Didi


----------



## disman (5. Februar 2008)

Moin,
habt ihr da eine brauchbare Fahrgemeinschaft zusammenbekommen?  
Ich würde mich evtl. anschliessen...gebt mal kurz Feedback..thx.
Dis

PS: Bin 35 und seit 2 Wochen wieder im Training (auf nen AlpX)...jeder Hm zählt


----------



## Didi123 (5. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab' mich hier ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr drum gekümmert.
1. voll vergessen
2. die letzten Wochen mehr gelaufen als gebikt ), aber ich hätte schon Lust so langsam wieder verstärkt zu fahren.
Mach' mer halt mal was aus...

Am So bin ich mal wieder ein Stück am Kanal entlang, also ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter, nur a bissl GA...

Wie isses bei dir denn zeitlich? 
Bei mir ist's im Moment etwas knapp, kommendes WE geh' ich wahrsch. boarden und unter der Woche geht's kaum vor 18.00 Uhr - ist also höchstens Nightride angesagt...

Sag' mal was... 

Gruß, Didi

Edit: Wo genau ist denn 905xx? Das kann von Zirn- bis Altdorf ja so ziemlich der ganze Großraum sein...


----------



## disman (5. Februar 2008)

...ich sag mal was  

Habe mich mal an mein Mapsource gesetzt und die Worte von norman68 versucht in einen GPS track zu verpacken...

Schaut euch mal die Tour an, ob die was fürs Wochenende wäre (das Wetter soll super werden...keine Wolke!). Das KMZ bitte mit GoogleEarth öffnen.

Die Tour würde in Furth (ich komme auch aus der Gegend) starten, ca 40km und 600hm...gegen Ende der Tour könnten wir am Bruckkanal einkehren   (Hab' euch das Profil mal angehängt...)

Sacht doch mal was...

@norman, Du hattest von Trails gesprochen...sind die in der aktuellen Tour drin, oder müssten wir da ein paar Insider Stellen kennen? THX

Dis...

PS: hm...boarden klingt aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## norman68 (5. Februar 2008)

Wer schreit da nach mir! 

@disman

sehe da keine Tour die du eingezeichnet hast.

P.s.: jetzt hab ich sie muß aber erst mal schauen.


----------



## norman68 (5. Februar 2008)

So hab nun mal die Runde von oben in etwa. Nur die Wege wo keinen Nr in meiner Beschreibung haben sind nur kleine Pfade und in dieser Ansicht für mich nicht zu finden. Mit Navi und co kann ich nicht diehnen ist halt aus dem Kopf jetzt schnell mal gefahren. Doch eins gleich zur Warnung denn ich weis nicht wie "Dreckfest" ihr seit. Zwischen den Marker 80 - 81 ist sehr oft sehr schlammig da kann es schon mal vorkommen das man bis zur Nabe im Dreck steckt 
Ich stell mich aber auch als Guide zur Verfühgung sag aber gleich das ich mit GA und der Gleichen nichts am Hut habe. Fahr hier nur aus Just for Fun in der Gegend rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## disman (5. Februar 2008)

Danke!! Das mit dem Guide nehme ich gerne an...bin in der Gegend nicht so ganz Waldkundig. Meine Gebiete sind eher Fränkische, Rothsee, Brombachsee, Altmühltal etc...

Egal...jetzt sind mal beide Varianten auf der Karte eingezeichnet.

Variante1 wäre Deine 'Trailroute' in blau (siehe angehängtes Profil).
Nimmt sich von dem Hm nichts sind 608 (Variante2 sind 603).
Die KM nehemen sich auch nicht viel. Gemessen vom Startpunkt Furth sind es 42 (Variante2 sind 40).

Ich würde gerne im Pulsbereich 150 Fahren (GAII), soll uns aber eher nicht daran hintern zusammenzubleiben. Welche Variante es am Ende wird...eigentlich egal, Hauptsache es macht Spaß  

Also steht das Ding für Samstag  ??

Wer noch mitfahren will...herzlich gerne! Nur kurz reinposten...
-Dis


----------



## Didi123 (5. Februar 2008)

Also falls ich doch da sein sollte (bei Kaiserwetter aber eher unwahrscheinlich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ), fahr' ich mit!
Wann und wo startet ihr?
Samstag in Furth um wann...?


----------



## disman (5. Februar 2008)

Wow...Du stellst Dich echt in den Stau des Jahres...ned schlecht  

Aber wäre schön, wenn's klappt.

Ich habe uns einen Termin reingestellt, vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Biker/innen Lust mitzufahren...hab' mal 11h eingetragen, wobei das auch noch geändert werden kann...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5811

@Norman, ist Furth für Dich OK oder stößt Du an einem anderen Ort hinzu?

Cheers,
-Dis


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2008)

disman schrieb:


> Wow...Du stellst Dich echt in den Stau des Jahres...ned schlecht



 Meinst echt?
Ahso, Faschingsferien...?! 
Na, mal sehen.


----------



## Yoshi- (6. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

hi Norman was eigentlich los??? Hast Dich nimma gemeldet seit dem letztem ausflug!?
Fande ich ehrlich gesagt etwas sehr schade :-(
Und das ich am nächsten tag net mitgefaren bin hatte ich ja peer sms mitgeteilt wegem meinem Lieben Knie!
Darf nich mehr so viel so lange fahren :-( 

Wie schauts aus bekommen wir aber nochmal was zusammen!? Würdemich freuen!
Gruß Frank


----------



## disman (6. Februar 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Meinst echt?
> Ahso, Faschingsferien...?!
> Na, mal sehen.



Jo...sieht nicht gut aus...aber Du findest die aktuelle ADAC Prognose  hier

BTW...das ist der Grund, warum ich am WE nicht in die Berge fahre   A9/A99/A8/Inntal....nene, lieber bewegen, statt sitzen  

Hope that helps...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2008)

Ooh shit, wollte schon sagen A99 interessiert mich ned, ich fahr' eh über Garmisch... Aber wenn dort der dusslige Weltcup ist - Mist!

Danke jedenfalls, mal sehen was ich mache...


----------



## norman68 (6. Februar 2008)

Emiras schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hi Norman was eigentlich los??? Hast Dich nimma gemeldet seit dem letztem ausflug!?
> Fande ich ehrlich gesagt etwas sehr schade :-(
> ...



@Emiras

Hallo Frank,

du hast mir nicht nur eine SMS geschickt du hast micht auch noch angerufen und mir das von deinem Knie gesagt. Du sagtest dann auch noch das du dich wenn dein Knie wieder besser ist und du Zeit und Lust hast dich wieder meldest.

@disman

wie es genau aussieht mit Samstag kann ich dir noch nicht sicher sagen denke aber schon das ich das hinbekommen. Nur die Uhr Zeit ist etwas schlecht für mich. Mir wär es ab 12 Uhr lieber.

@all

mit was für Bikes wollt ihr fahren? Fully oder HT?


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich sag' jetzt erstmal ab, bin Samstag dann im Stau... 
Aber das nächste Mal fahr' ich mit!


----------



## norman68 (6. Februar 2008)

Also wär am Samstag dabei kann aber erst ab 12 Uhr. Wenn das geht können wir ja mal noch was genaueres ausmachen.


----------



## disman (6. Februar 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> @disman
> 
> wie es genau aussieht mit Samstag kann ich dir noch nicht sicher sagen denke aber schon das ich das hinbekommen. Nur die Uhr Zeit ist etwas schlecht für mich. Mir wär es ab 12 Uhr lieber.



Alles klar, ich habe den Termin aktualisiert...jetzt könnt ihr euch anmelden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5811




norman68 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> mit was für Bikes wollt ihr fahren? Fully oder HT?



Fully...Du sagtest was von Singletrails  




Didi123 schrieb:


> Also ich sag' jetzt erstmal ab, bin Samstag dann im Stau...
> Aber das nächste Mal fahr' ich mit!



Schade...aber vielleicht fahren wir jetzt regelmäßiger. Viel Spass beim boarden!


Dis


----------



## Keule0815 (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wäre auch dabei, bin jede Woche mit Norman unterwegs

@ Normen - wann kommt ihr bei mir vorbei (liegt am Weg)?


Gruß

Keule


----------



## Yoshi- (6. Februar 2008)

HI Norman,

jo also Knie geht wieder bzw. funtzt mal sehen wie lange :-(
wann macht Ihr wieder ne Runde? Würde gerne wieder mal mitradeln wenn ich darf!

Gruß Frank


----------



## norman68 (7. Februar 2008)

@Emiras,

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  schau mal was bei dem Link in Post 22 drin steht. Wenn du da zu Bock hast kannst du gerne Mitfahren. Du sparst dir auch einige Kilometer da wir ja bei dir ganz in der Nähe sind und du am Brückkanal zu ums stoßen kannst. Am Brückkanal müssten wir dann so zwischen 12.30 - 12.45 Uhr sein wenn ich mich jetzt nicht sehr verschätze. Meinen Tele.-Nr. müsstest ja noch haben wenn was sein sollte.

@disman

werde dann um 12.00Uhr in Furth vor der Kneipe stehen 

@Keule

so um ca.12.20 - 12.30 Uhr in etwa.


----------



## disman (9. Februar 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> @disman
> 
> werde dann um 12.00Uhr in Furth vor der Kneipe stehen



yep...hab dir ne PN geschickt...
Dis


----------



## Yoshi- (9. Februar 2008)

Moin leutz  Na dann last mal die ketten rattern^^

Bis gleich *winkt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (9. Februar 2008)

Hi Jungs,
mit Kneipe war schon die Linde an der Kreuzung Brückenstr. / Kanalstr. gemeint? Zeitpunkt Samstag 12:00 ? War zwar nicht angemeldet, hab aber von 11:55 bis 12:15 keinen Biker dort getroffen? Vielleicht klappt es nächstes mal.

VG, Mudface


----------



## norman68 (9. Februar 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> mit Kneipe war schon die Linde an der Kreuzung Brückenstr. / Kanalstr. gemeint? Zeitpunkt Samstag 12:00 ? War zwar nicht angemeldet, hab aber von 11:55 bis 12:15 keinen Biker dort getroffen? Vielleicht klappt es nächstes mal.
> 
> VG, Mudface




Äm von wo redest du von Furth nicht Fürth, das heist das Furth zwischen Schwand und Sperberslohe. Denn dort war ich von 11.40 Uhr bis 12.05 Uhr und dann sind ich und disman los. An was für einer Kneipe warst du?


----------



## disman (9. Februar 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> mit Kneipe war schon die Linde an der Kreuzung Brückenstr. / Kanalstr. gemeint? Zeitpunkt Samstag 12:00 ? War zwar nicht angemeldet, hab aber von 11:55 bis 12:15 keinen Biker dort getroffen? Vielleicht klappt es nächstes mal.
> 
> VG, Mudface



Hey Mudface,
das ist die Linde in Mittelhembach...schade, dass Du nicht in den Termin (siehe oben den Link) reingeschaut hast, dort steht's extra nochmal drin, dass es die Linde in Furth war, wo wir uns getroffen haben!

War echt ne Super Tour! Es war fast alles (bis auf Rahmenbruck .-) dabei!!! Nen guten Guide hatten wir auch   Danke Norman!!!

Anbei das Profil, gemessen von Nerreth waren es 42km und knappe 800hm.

Cheers
Dis


----------



## Mudface (10. Februar 2008)

Hi Jungs,
für Ortsfremde / TomTom-Nutzer scheint der Treffpunkt nicht ganz ideal zu sein.

Das Stand im Termin:
Treffpunkt 	Gasthaus Zur Linde in Furth
90596 Schwanstetten OT Furth
Tel. 09170-946464

Dann ergoogelte ich mir die Straße:

Gasthaus Zur Linde
Dimitrios Koukoravas
Brückenstraße 2
90596 Schwanstetten
Fon: 09170/2395

Und gab ins TomTom - Schwanstetten - Brückenstr. 2 ein. Da landete ich dann ca. 500m vom Kanal und einer Bundestr. entfernt. 

Nächstes Mal klappt es dann besser 8) .

Viele Grüße, Mudface


----------



## norman68 (11. Februar 2008)

Moin Mudface,

das nächste mal tust dich halt einfach mal davor anmelden dann hätten wir zumindest mal gewußt das noch jemand fehlt und hätten so eventuell nach dir suchen, oder dich anrufen können wenn wir deinen NR. dann gehabt hätten. Das Problem was TomTom wohl hat ist das es in Furth wohl keine Strassennamen gibt.


----------



## Mudface (14. Februar 2008)

Ist dieses WE schon nächstes mal?


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2008)

Also ich hätt' Sonntag Zeit. Evtl. auch Samstag, ist aber net so günstig.
Soll ja rel. frostig werden, wäre mir aber egal.
Wie schaut's mit dem Wetter aus? 
Grad selber nachgesehen: Perfekt!

Routenvorschläge?

Mudface, kommst du aus Nürnberg oder außerhalb?
Meinetwegen können wir auch in Nbg. starten (in Anlehnung an die Käskoungtour aus dem Local-Touren-Thread - eigtl. könnte man auch den Thread nutzen) mit Start am Tiergarten nach Ungelstetten, dann aber weiter über Weißenbrunn Ri. Moritzberg und wieder zurück. 
Wenn man die volle Runde inkl. Enten-, Nonnen- und Moritzberg nimmt sind's ca. 50 km u. 900 Hm.

Oder - etwas softer zum Anfang der Saison - über Waldautobahnen von Schwabach nach Pyrbaum und zurück.


----------



## disman (14. Februar 2008)

Moin,
ich bin am Samstag beim Boarden - könnte also nur am Sonntag so ab 14h.
Dis


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2008)

disman schrieb:


> ich bin am Samstag beim Boarden



[OT]
 
Und wo...? 

Was fährst'? Freestylebrett und Gummistiefel (Softboots) oder eher eine schmale Planke...?  
[/OT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## disman (14. Februar 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> Und wo...? [/OT]



Ein Spezl organsiert immer Tagesausflüge in der Saison. Diesmal fahren wir mit dem Ice Tigers Bus nach (ich glaube) Kitzbuehl... 



Didi123 schrieb:


> [OT]
> Was fährst'? Freestylebrett und Gummistiefel (Softboots) oder eher eine schmale Planke...?
> [/OT]



Das hier
Freestyle natürlich...mein Spezl hat es mir schon vor Wochen bestellt, seitdem steht es im Keller....jetzt ist Premiere  

Dis


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2008)

disman schrieb:


> Ein Spezl organsiert immer Tagesausflüge in der Saison. Diesmal fahren wir mit dem Ice Tigers Bus nach (ich glaube) Kitzbuehl...



Aha, na dann viel Spass - trotz Freestylebrett! 




Den Bus hab' ich letzten Samstag in Söll gesehen, oder gibt's davon mehrere..?

Vielleicht haut's mit Sonntag hin, falls du deine Knochen noch alle beinander hast. 
Ich konnte erst am Dienstag wieder einigermaßen gerade laufen, und es lag nicht am Alkohol!


----------



## Mudface (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Didi,
komme aus Nürnberg , die Tafelhalle liegt bei mir in der Nähe. Hört sich gut an, wollte sowieso entweder dreimal den Moritz hoch oder Moritz + Glatzenstein testen oder Ossinger - Zand - Steinberg testen oder vom Hetzleser Berg zum Windrad testen. Testen heißt, ich kenn den Weg nicht, würd nach Karte fahren.

Sa oder So wär beides ok. Bin nicht der Fixeste, mein Bike wiegt ca. 15,5 bis 16 kg 8) . Ist aber ziemlich schlammig am Moritz und die Waldarbeiter haben wieder abgehaust. 

VG, Mudface


----------



## Didi123 (15. Februar 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> ...wollte sowieso entweder dreimal den Moritz hoch...



   Wieso denn gleich dreimal?!?
Wir haben Mitte Februar, ich bin fei noch net fit!

Moritz und Glatzenstein klingt doch net schlecht, weiß aber echt nicht, wie gut ich drauf bin!
Gib' mir mal ein paar Wegpunkte, dann kann ich mal in MagicMaps nach einem Weg spähen...


----------



## Didi123 (16. Februar 2008)

Also, wie schaut's edz aus mit Sonntag?
Hab' mal einen Routenvorschlag als Track angehängt.
Sind knapp 70 km auf 1100 Hm (lt. GTA), Start wäre am Tiergarten.
Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gerne entgegen genommen, hab's nur mal grob zusammengeklickt.
Wer ist dabei? 
Bei mir geht's ca. ab 13:00 Uhr - Zeit könnte bei der Route knapp werden - und kalt wird's auch!


----------



## Mudface (16. Februar 2008)

Moin Didi,
hatte gestern Abend leider mit einem Blitzschnupfen zu kämpfen. Geht aber heute schon wieder.

Sonntag um 13:00 vorm TG ist prima. Das hört sich nach Berg-Tour an 8).

Licht ist kein Prob, habr zwei LED-Kopffackeln , eine Bleiakku Mirage und vier Rücklichter.
Bei der Kälte hat sich bei mir Skiunterwäsche, Jeans und Snoboardjacke bewährt. Einen Buff zum Verdecken von Nacken, Ohren und Kinn steck ich mir immernoch ein. Nachts laß ich die TomTom Lisa die Führung übernehmen.

Route hab ich noch nicht angeschaut. Zum Moritz fahr ich meistens unten and der Pegnitz nach Behringersdorf, dann Richtung Diepersdorf. Zum Glatzenstein bin ich noch nie gefahren, da hätte mich notfalls das TomTom hingelotst. Wenn die Beine danach morsch sind fahren wir auf dem Radweg/Straße zurück.

Warte dort auf meinem weißen Specialized Enduro, mit silbernern Marzocchi Z1, schwarze Felgen, weiß/blauer Helm.

Dreimal MB hoch und runter, weils bei mir eher an Kraft als an Ausdauer fehlt. Freundin und Hund gehen dann Wandern und ich Bike in der Zwischenzeit.

Möge die Kraft mit uns sein, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (16. Februar 2008)

Ok super, 13.00 Uhr vorm Tiergarten Haupteingang.
Glatzenstein können wir zur Not auch canceln und bei Leuzenberg abkürzen (wenn's zu spät wird oder die Kraft frühzeitig nachlässt).
Die Option muss ich gleich mal anbringen, ich weiß nämlich echt nicht, wie ich beinander bin. Bin dieses Jahr erst 3x auf dem Bock gesessen!
Ahso, ich nehm's Canyon - auch weiß.
Ansonsten Aldi-Jacke  und Pseudo-Camouflage-Rucksack...
Ich PN dir vorsichtshalber mal meine Handynummer.

Didi

@all
Fährt sonst noch jemand mit...?


----------



## norman68 (16. Februar 2008)

Moin,

Didi123 was fährst du wenn du dich fit fühlst? 
Bin da nicht dabei. Warum ist schnell erklärt. Zu viel Strasse\Radwege und zu viel Hm im Februar. 

Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Didi123 (16. Februar 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Didi123 was fährst du wenn du dich fit fühlst?
> Bin da nicht dabei. Warum ist schnell erklärt. Zu viel Strasse\Radwege und zu viel Hm im Februar.
> ...



Ich weiß' ja gar nicht, ob ich durchhalte! (kein Scherz!)

Die Routenführung ist variabel, ich hab' das nur mal grob zusammengeklickt.
Gefahren bin ich bisher nur den Teil bis zum Moritzberg und den Rückweg ab Lauf durchs Pegnitztal.
Alles andere hab' ich nur aus der Karte und ist ohne Gewähr!
Die Hm sind lt. GTA, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das tatsächlich 1100 Hm sind. 
Und wie gesagt, ich schätze eh, dass der Glatzenstein evtl. wegfällt wegen Zeitknappheit...

Hopp, fahr' mit!


----------



## disman (17. Februar 2008)

Hi Muface,
bin vom Boarden wieder zurück. Leider kann ich heute nicht mit...aber ich habe eine  Anmerkungen zu dem was Du geschrieben hast  



Mudface schrieb:


> Bei der Kälte hat sich bei mir Skiunterwäsche, Jeans und Snoboardjacke bewährt.



SKiunterwäsche ist schon net schlecht...aber ne Jeans (!!). Wenn die Feuchtigkeit durch deine Skischlüpfer raus transportiert wird, dann geht sie in die Jeans. Bei Minusgraden plus Fahrtwind, dürfte wohl offensichtlich sein, was damit damit passiert  kurzum, das Ding wird ewig kalt bleiben und die Beine&Co. auch! Ausserdem, wie sieht das mit dem Bewegungsfreiraum aus? Wenn ihr euch euch wohl und sicher fühlt, ok?!

Tipp: Lange Radhose ohne Polster und Winterhose mit Windstopper und Polster drüber. Wenn ihr keine Windstopper habt, (nicht lachen !) as Beste gegen Wind ist ne Zeitung reinstopfen...


----------



## Didi123 (17. Februar 2008)

Hi disman,

na wie war's?
Alle Knochen noch heil...?
Wetter hätte ja kaum besser sein können! 
Ich war gestern im Büro und hab' mit den Hufen gescharrt...!!?  
Aber man kann ja leider nicht jedes WE in die Alpen - obwohl... 

--> http://www.powertagesfahrten.com/de/100153/100154/programm_nuernberg.html  

Also - stay tuned, wie man auf neudeutsch sagt!


----------



## Didi123 (17. Februar 2008)

So - schee war's! 
Schee lang...!  

Waren 66 km und 1050 Hm - also halb so wild! 
Hier der Track als .kml und .gpx:


----------



## Mudface (17. Februar 2008)

Dank des gefrorenen Bodens war die Tour eine feine Sache. Der Hansgörgel ist allerdings ein fieser Brocken, widerwärtige Dauersteigung. Der Glatzenstein sehr angenehm auf- und abwärts. Ich träume jetzt mal von der fünf Berge Tour inclusive Nonnen- und Entenberg 8) , hihi. Mehr hat es heute nicht sein müssen, für meine Verhältnisse war es eine sehr ordentliche Tour, das warme Bad war verdient.

@Disman
Didi war mein Zeuge, die Jeans war eine super Sache. Mit dem Schwitzen hab ich nur am Hintern Probleme, weil da eben kein Wind hinkommt bzw. keine Winde rauskamen. Im Gegensatz zu meiner billigen Bikehose, ist die Jeans wesentlich winddichter und ich bekomme nach langen Touren keine Gelenkschmerzen. Allerdings kam ich noch nicht in den Genuss einer teuren Winterbikehose.
Unter meiner Jacke und in den Handschuhe herrschte allerdings Dauerfeuchte, trotz bzw. wegen Membran. Meine Klamotten sehen nicht nach Hitech, dafür dürfen sie dreckig werden. Allerdings sehen einige Rennradler in Ihren Winterkombis sehr fash aus. Würde gern meine Klamotten von der Bike pimpen lassen 8). Da könnte ich sicher einen kg einsparen.

Ciao, Mudface


----------



## Mudface (21. Februar 2008)

Das Wochenende ist nah! Wo wird wann gefahren?

Schöne Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Didi123 (22. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei, wer noch...?
Wo soll's hingehen?


----------



## disman (22. Februar 2008)

Moin,
ich habe für morgen eine GA2 Tour vor...~60km/1500hm. Evtl. im bay. Wald oder Fränkische. Am Sonntag eine entspannte Kompensationsrunde mit Frau  

Wenn jemand mitfahren will, herzlich gerne. Bekomme 4 Räder aufs Dach...
Dis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (23. Februar 2008)

Hmm, 1500 hm ist arg, soviel bin ich noch nie gefahren 8) . Geht jetzt auch erstmal ab ins Nachtleben.

Würde sonst morgen als Pflichtrunde grünen Strich grünen Punkt von Büchenbühl, Dormitz, Hetzleser Berg fahren. Oder Vorschlag:  mit Didis GPS die Erlangener Runde von der Zabotrailsseite erkunden. Ansonsten schlag ich gern morgen die Wander- und Radtourenbücher auf. Bin Sa aber erst ab 13.00 einsatzbereit. So ist bei mir kein Problem.

VG, Mudface


----------



## Didi123 (23. Februar 2008)

disman schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe für morgen eine GA2 Tour vor...~60km/1500hm. Evtl. im bay. Wald oder Fränkische. Am Sonntag eine entspannte Kompensationsrunde mit Frau
> 
> Wenn jemand mitfahren will, herzlich gerne. Bekomme 4 Räder aufs Dach...
> Dis



Mmm schade, bissl kurzfristig - klingt nämlich nicht uninteressant, aber 1500 Hm sind bei meinem aktuellen Fitnesszustand wohl eh nicht drin...

Sag nächstes Mal paar Tage früher Bescheid, wenn du solche Aktionen planst. Für Bayerwald oder Fränkische bin ich nämlich schon zu haben! 

@mudface 

Wie - jetzt ins Nachtleben? 
Um 00:04...? Da kommen andere wieder heim..?!?  
Telefonieren wir morgen mal - also heute, meine ich...
Ich tendiere eher am Sonntag zu fahren.
1. Wetter soll besser werden
2. Heute ist Putzen angesagt - das kann dauern...  
Dachte eigtl. den Staub weht's von selber raus, aber das hat nicht funktioniert...


----------



## deathtrap18 (24. Februar 2008)

Emiras schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich komme aus Schwarzenbruck bei Feucht bei Nürnberg.
> Fahre wenn es meine Zeit zulässt gerne mal n paar km mit meinem CC durch die Pampa, aber alleine macht es einfach keinen spaß. Wer kommt aus der gegend und hätte lust auf ein zusammen Radln!?
> ...




Servus,

Wenn du mal Lust hast, kannst du dich auch mal zum biken uns anschließen. 
uns= ich aus Feucht = 25 j 
        Kumpel aus Ochenbruck = 23 j
        und noch zwei die gelegentlich mal mitfahren (Alter um die 40)

Wir fahren vorwiegend viele Trails und auch gerne mal lange Touren.

Kannst dich mal melden wennst lust hast

Gruß

Paul


----------



## haumdaucher (24. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,
ich seh gerade dass es doch tatsächlich noch einige aus der Gegend hier gibt 
Komme aus der Metropole Pfeifferhütte... ursprünglich mal aus Mimberg.

Bike hab ich NOCH keines... sollte jedoch demnächst eintrudeln. Bin somit blutiger Anfänger und falls das kein Problem darstellt würd ich mich doch gern mal mit ein paar treffen wollen einfach um mal langsam mit in die Materie eingeführt zu werden.

Zu mir: Bin 23 Lenze jung und gebürtiger Oberpfälzer.. (nur gebürtig...  )
Arbeiten tu ich in Burgthann-Ezelsdorf als Sachbearbeiter bei naja... nem recht großen Unternehmen.

Kontakt per ICQ, PM.. whatever 

Auch Telefon... oder halt live.. 

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Didi123 (26. Februar 2008)

So, hier mal der Track vom Wochenende.
Mudface und ich sind bei Tennenlohe gestartet um ein paar Trails in der Kalchreuther Ecke zu suchen.
Anschließend sind wir quer durch Erlangen und haben die Runde um den Rathsberg gefahren.
Waren diesmal läppische 44 km und 660 Hm bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. 

An dieser sei auch das Bikerpärchen gegrüßt, das bei Rathsberg ein paar Meter mitgefahren ist (seid ihr zufällig hier vertreten?)!


----------



## Mudface (26. Februar 2008)

Hi Jungs,
wollte Euch nur rechtzeitig dran erinnern:

Bald ist wieder Wochenende 8) .

Wohin geht es?

Uhhhh, muß ja noch mein Radel flicken.

Ciao, Mudface


----------



## Roberino (27. Februar 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> Bald ist wieder Wochenende 8) .
> 
> Wohin geht es?


Nach Bochum   Aber auf vier Rädern und mit Antrieb  

Ist noch ein wenig hin, aber mit Family muss ich manchmal lange im voraus planen: könnte am Samstag, 29.03., ne Tour ab/bis Tiergarten fahren. So um die 60km bei rund 1000Hm wären was.

@Didi das wäre doch was für die Tour die du mir mal geschickt hast!


----------



## Didi123 (27. Februar 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> @Didi das wäre doch was für die Tour die du mir mal geschickt hast!



Ja genau, das ist mehr oder weniger die Moritztour, wie sie dubbel mal beschrieben hat (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96288) nur vom Moritzberg Richtung NO runter und dann durchs Pegnitztal zurück.
Damit fällt dann zwar der nördliche Teil der Röthenbachklamm weg, aber man hat nicht wieder den selben Rückweg über Brunn.


----------



## disman (15. März 2008)

Hey Letue,
ist ganz schön ruhig geworden...
Wann geht mal wieder was - Wetter ist heute klasse!
Mir würde heute Moritzrunde so vorschweben...
Dis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (15. März 2008)

disman schrieb:


> Mir würde heute Moritzrunde so vorschweben...
> Dis


Die würde mich auch sehr interessieren und ich hab am 29.03. dafür Zeit. Müsste das Wetter noch passen, dann könnten wir ab dem Tiergarten starten.

Wie lange wird man in etwa für die Runde um den Moritzberg benötigen?


----------



## disman (15. März 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Wie lange wird man in etwa für die Runde um den Moritzberg benötigen?



Schau mal auf Post #41, da hat Didi schonmal was gepostet bzw. mit GPS aufgezeichnet...

Jo am 29. sind wir wieder vom Lago zurück (und hoffentlich in guter Verfassung )...

Disman


----------



## Didi123 (15. März 2008)

disman schrieb:


> Wann geht mal wieder was - Wetter ist heute klasse!
> Mir würde heute Moritzrunde so vorschweben...



Witzig, hättest mal eine halbe Stunde früher gepostet, ich bin die Tour heute gefahren - allerdings von Schwabach aus.
Hab's nur nicht öffentlich ausgerufen, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, wie ich durchkomme. Wäre peinlich, wenn ich erst große Töne spucke und mir dann auf halber Strecke die Puste ausgeht!  
Waren dann doch 95 km und 1100 Hm, aber ich bin einfach zu langsam!
Muss ich unbedingt dran arbeiten...  

Edz schau mer halt mal, viell. geht am Osterwochenende (ist doch kommende Woche, oder?) was zusammen, falls das Wetter mitspielt.
Mir schwebt da irgendwas in der Fränkischen ab Ebermannstadt vor. 
Sollte dann aber wenigstens am Tag vorher nicht regnen, weil heute war's stellenweise scho g'scheit schmierig. 
Ich hab' ausgesehen wie ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
Gebt mal im Lauf der Woche vorsichtig Bescheid, ob einer von euch mitfahren würde.

@disman
Danke für die Info, bin diese Woche schon durch den Eintrag in deiner Sig über deine neue Seite gestolpert.
Muss ich mir später nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Didi123 (15. März 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Die würde mich auch sehr interessieren und ich hab am 29.03. dafür Zeit. Müsste das Wetter noch passen, dann könnten wir ab dem Tiergarten starten.
> 
> Wie lange wird man in etwa für die Runde um den Moritzberg benötigen?



Also je nach Route und ob man eher Trails oder mehr Waldautobahn fährt sollte man schon mit ca. 4 h Fahrzeit + Pausen rechnen.
Wenn ich dabei bin eher mehr...!


----------



## Roberino (16. März 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dabei bin eher mehr...!


Glaube ich kaum, denn ich bin keine Bergziege, sondern eher ein Bergschwein  

Wie gesagt, am 29.03. hab ich Zeit. Muss gegen 17 Uhr wieder am Tiegarten sein um meinen Sohnemann dort abzuholen.


----------



## Didi123 (16. März 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum, denn ich bin keine Bergziege, sondern eher ein Bergschwein
> 
> Wie gesagt, am 29.03. hab ich Zeit. Muss gegen 17 Uhr wieder am Tiegarten sein um meinen Sohnemann dort abzuholen.



Hm, ich hab' am 28. eine Zahn-OP, da weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich am nächsten Tag beinander bin.
Der 30. geht bei dir nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (17. März 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab' am 28. eine Zahn-OP, da weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich am nächsten Tag beinander bin.
> Der 30. geht bei dir nicht?


Eher nicht. Denn am 29. ist mein Sohn bei einer Geburtstagsfeier im Tiergarten und da wollte ich als Papa die Gunst der Stunde nutzen. Werde aber nochmal mit meiner Regierung quatschen


----------



## Roberino (27. März 2008)

Und wie siehts aus? Trifft man sich am Samstag am Tiergarten zur Moritzrunde? Wetter soll ja einigermaßen passen...


----------



## Didi123 (27. März 2008)

Also ich sag' besser erstmal nicht zu.
Postet aber mal Treffpunkt und Zeit, dann kann ich evtl. noch kurzfristig dazu kommen.


----------



## disman (27. März 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Und wie siehts aus?



Wann wollt ihr denn los? Ich muss um 14h startklar fürs Derbie sein...da geht's uzm Club....


----------



## Didi123 (27. März 2008)

disman, wie war's noch am Lago?
Schneesturm gut überstanden...?
Hab' eure Berichte auf bike-people.de gelesen, da hat's euch am zweiten Tag ja übel erwischt!

Edz müssmer dann mal a Runde drehen, aber Samstag klappt bei mir wahrscheinlich aus zahntechnischen Gründen nicht.
Sonntag steht noch ein bisserl auf der Kippe, könnte aber gehen wenn das Timing passt. 
Vielleicht geht was zusammen. Schau' mer mal...

Obwohl, jetzt wäre auch wieder super Schnee in den Bergen!


----------



## Roberino (28. März 2008)

Also, bei mir klappt es nur Samstag ab etwa 13 Uhr. Sonntag geht nicht. Nun, dann evtl. ein anderes Wochenende.

Wenn keiner am Tiergarten ist, dann fahre ich sehr wahrscheinlich nach Heiligenstadt um dort eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Didi123 (28. März 2008)

Komm' grad vom Zahnarzt, ich soll über's ganze WE die Füße still halten!  
Wird also nix...

Heiligenstadt?
Aber keine von den drei ausgeschilderten MTB-Routen, oder...?
Die sind - bis auf wenige Abschnitte - ziemlich öde, so weit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Roberino (28. März 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Heiligenstadt?
> Aber keine von den drei ausgeschilderten MTB-Routen, oder...?
> Die sind - bis auf wenige Abschnitte - ziemlich öde, so weit ich mich erinnern kann.


Doch  

Entweder die Geisberg oder die Altenberg Runde. 

Weil: beide haben knapp 1000Hm bei rund 55km, die Wege sind beschildert (ich brauche keine Karte und meine Nokia GPS Maus ist noch nicht da) und sooo schlecht sind sie auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Didi123 (28. März 2008)

Ahso!
Dann fahr' die Altenbergtour, die war besser glaub' ich.


----------



## Roberino (28. März 2008)

Ja, die Altenbergrunde werd ich fahren. Die kenne ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (31. März 2008)

Und...?
Wie war's?


----------



## Roberino (31. März 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Und...?
> Wie war's?


Besch....!  

Ich habe dem Wetter nicht getraut und bin dann letztendlich nicht nach Heiligenstadt gefahren. Habe es vorgezogen hier eine Runde zu drehen. Wollte wie immer über Flexdorf, Rotenberg, Veitsbronn.... nach Cadolzburg und Ammerndorf. Aber am Samstag Mittag war ein perverser Westwind. Und in welche Richtung fährt man nach Veitsbronn? Richtig! Meist gen Westen. 

So platt war ich schon lange nimmer. Dafür bin ich heute wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (am Kanal entlang bis zum Fernsehturm).

Am 06.04. hoffe ich auf gutes Wetter. Da will ich wieder nach Amberg radln, querfeldein, um Freunde zu besuchen. Muss aber nur hin fahren. Nach Hause nimmt mich meine Frau wieder mit  . Einmal 80km reichen auch!


----------



## Didi123 (31. März 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Da will ich wieder nach Amberg radln, querfeldein, um Freunde zu besuchen. Muss aber nur hin fahren. Nach Hause nimmt mich meine Frau wieder mit  . Einmal 80km reichen auch!



Stimmt, Samstag war durchwachsen...
Nach Amberg?
Da kannst' den Leidinger-Weg fahren, der geht bis Amberg.
Scheint aber nicht ganz ohne zu sein (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=123008).


----------



## Roberino (31. März 2008)

@Didi
vielen Dank für den Tipp! Ich bin sonst halt irgendwie nach Shell Autokarte gefahren (also kopiert und mitgenommen). Meist auf Asphalt. Ich schau mal was ich dazu so finde. Mein genaues Ziel ist Viehberg (wers kennt LOL).


----------



## Didi123 (12. April 2008)

Wie schaut's diesen Sonntag aus...?
Fährt jemand irgendwohin bzw. hat jemand Lust irgendwohin mitzufahren?
Mehr oder weniger genaue Planung muss halt kurzfristig erfolgen...


----------



## Roberino (13. April 2008)

Hi Didi, bei mir nicht, bin ab morgen wieder auf Dienstreise und die Familiy würde mich gerne heute noch haben....

Nächste Woche bin ich in Saarbrücken, ne Runde mit meinem Alpencross Partner drehen. Bei mir gehts erst wieder ab dem 27.04. (So.).


----------



## Mudface (13. April 2008)

Treff mich um 11.57 auf Gleis 21 HBF Nürnberg mit Didi zum Tourstart.

Geplant ca. 70km und 900hm

Schöne Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Roberino (13. April 2008)

@Didi & Mudface: Na wie wars? Ich war heute mit der Family erst im Walderlebniszentrum Tennenlohe und dann noch am Flughafen. Morgen ist erst mal Stuttgart angesagt ;-)

Berichtet mal!


----------



## Didi123 (14. April 2008)

Joah, ganz nett...
Erstmal gemütlich zum Schwabacher Bahnhof gerollt (geht von der Haustüre weg stets abwärts), gemütlich für mich ein Ticket gekauft, dann noch eins für's Bike...
Nach meiner Uhr hätte ich's mir jetzt noch 5 Minuten am Bahnsteig gemütlich machen können, nach der Bahnhofsuhr nicht. 
Nach der war ich bereits 1 Minute über der Zeit, was mir der gerade in Richtung Nürnberg auslaufende Zug bestätigt...  
Gut, dann eben doch mit dem Auto...  
Toll, dass es jetzt stet's leicht ansteigt, aber dafür hab's jetzt auch eilig...  
Fängt schon gut an...!
Wurscht.

Sind eine Tour aus einer Bike-Bravo gefahren:







Die 2er nach Velden.

Start war aber nicht in Osternohe sondern in Neunkirchen, da kann man sich bissl warm fahren, bevor's nach Osternohe hoch geht.
Die Route ist eigtl. ganz nett zu fahren, paar Trails sind auch dabei, auch wenn deren Anteil durchaus steigerungsfähig wäre.
Aber ohne Ortskenntnisse...  
Am Rückweg wollten wir eigtl. noch den Rothenberg mitnehmen, aber da ich wieder mal geschwächelt habe  , wurde der dann doch großräumig umfahren.
Die Tour hat sich dann auch so ordentlich in die Länge gezogen, nicht zuletzt dank einiger Waldarbeiter, die zwar wie die Hottentotten gehaust aber nix aufgeräumt haben... sowas hält auf.  

Hier noch der (nicht von Verfahrern bereinigte) Track.
Nachfahren auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (14. April 2008)

Am NBG-HBF haben wir aber ganz brav nachgeschaut, damit wir keine ungebetenen ähh unangemeldeten Gäste vergessen, wollte aber anscheinend niemand mit bei unserem Schneckentempo.

Die Tour war ganz nett, die Anstiege gut verteilt, eine davon aber gnadenlos steil, von den Abfahrten her allerdings nicht technisch, dafür alles in ruhiger Lage. Einige schöne Aussichtspunkte.

Bis bald, Mudface


----------



## Roberino (5. Mai 2008)

Servus miteinand,

wer kennt sich denn gut im Seebalder Wald am Tiergarten aus? Nur die Strecke vom Anton-Leidinger Weg nach Brunn und zurück ist mir zu kurz, würde gerne meine Tour dort mit weiteren Trails vergrößern. Ziel so um die 40km alles in allem. Ist das machbar? Wer kann mir mal ein paar Trails vor Ort zeigen? Thx


----------



## Didi123 (8. Mai 2008)

Forts. von hier: *klick*

Schee war's!
Gruß an die Mitstreiter Rob und Rob!

Vom Tiergarten ging's teilweise trailig Ri. Brunn, dann die Röthenbachklamm nach Ungelstetten, zurück zum Birkensee auf Schotter um den nördlichen Teil der Klamm noch mitzunehmen.
Der Rückweg war Standard.

_Kennt vielleicht jemand eine interessantere Alternative zurück zum Tiergarten neben Blaustrich?_


----------



## Roberino (9. Mai 2008)

Didi: Merci für die super Führung. Fortsetzung folgt garantiert! Hat super viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn du ganz schön Gummi gegeben hast.... LOL

CU


----------



## MTB_Thomas (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin aus Feucht und würd - wenns zeitlich passt - auchmal mit ne Runde drehn. Nur das Wochenende is schon voll ausgebucht 
wolln morgen irgend eine Runde zu nem Stausee fahrn. Ich kenn die Strecke aber selber nicht sondern fahr auch nur hinterher . Falls es kurz entschlossene gibt - wir fahrn um 10 am feuchter freibad los und es solln wohl so ca. 70km werden.

Sonst fahrn wir immer Tiergarten, Entenberg, Nonnenberg, Moritzberg und Richtung Steinbrüchle bei Nürnberg. Die Gebiete kann man natürlich je nach Fitness und Wetter verbinden oder auch nicht  Falls da Interesse besteht kann ich da auch mal ne Runde anbieten.

Grüße
Thomas


----------

